

Neptune – Start of a new computer era (watch, phone, tablet all-in-one) - ivanbozic
http://getneptune.com/

======
wmichelin
This doesn't seem like a worthwhile or valuable product. The processing power
of the device on your wrist won't be good enough for a "laptop" interface with
the machine, and then you have the issue of battery life. Even in this video,
that device looks like a tank on his wrist. The only way I see this being
successful is if the screens are incredibly cheap, and the device itself isn't
too expensive.

------
philbo
Is it a mistake or are there really two Q's on the keyboard? Both images of
the keyboard show it. One is in the traditional Q position the other is where
D should be.

~~~
DominikD
I bet it's just a mistake. :) Kudos for spotting that!

------
kombucha2
I want this for sure but I will wait until it comes out to purchase, this
thing sounds great but I've never had the wherewithal to be a first adopter.

